# Painters wearing Blue Jeans!



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

I know you all have seen guys painting in Blue Jeans. These guys always say that painters whites are unnessesery. 

Does anyone know why painters wear white pants?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Because painters are naturally nerds and think tight, white pants are nifty?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahh why do we wear the monkey suit?
To add insult to injury I would think.


----------



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

Wrong Dean. It comes from the old western movies of the 40's. The good guys always wears white.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Painters wear whites because:
1. Back in the day the unions could differentiate the trades.
2. Because most of the products we use are white(caulk, white paint, spackle, etc.)
3. Back in the old country, most of the homs were whitewashed. So painters would wear whites.

I had this debate with my cousin last week. He said it was #2 and I said it was #1.
I googled it and these were the 3 answers given from a poll.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I have never once worn whites, i always wear jeans or shorts. Couldnt really care less honestly


----------



## inacoma (Jun 11, 2012)

I only wear designer, whites are for old men and fiends with no cell phones I'm allergic to the wall mart dickies cut.I refuse to wear hats or carry a rag.I heard a good painter always has clean hands..sometimes wiping it on yourself is faster.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/why-do-we-wear-whites-1730/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/so-i-have-wear-whites-pro-huh-7995/index5/

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/whites-7681/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/why-do-you-wear-whites-3511/


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> I know you all have seen guys painting in Blue Jeans. These guys always say that painters whites are unnessesery.
> 
> Does anyone know why painters wear white pants?


 Purity


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My dad was a baker at a large pie manufacturing plant in San francisco and he wore whites.

I would make a logical guess and say that the white painter pants, T shirts, button downs as some like to wear, or caps, differentiate themselves from your regular wordrobe. Therefore , you've essentially got a uniform designed for work purposes only without compromising your every day social attire.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Therefore , you've essentially got a uniform designed for work purposes only without compromising your every day social attire.


You mean I can wear something else in my off hours?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Back in the 80's, I used to wear those white cabbie caps that some paint stores would sell. I also wore white collard long sleeve button down shirts I'd pick up at the goodwill store. A lot of the times they were very good quality designer shirts with little to no discoloration around the collar. We were pretty resourceful back then.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You mean I can wear something else in my off hours?


Not if you're looking fly in your whites!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Back in the 80's, I used to wear those white cabbie caps that some paint stores would sell. I also wore white collard long sleeve button down shirts I'd pick up at the goodwill store. A lot of the times they were very good quality designer shirts with little to no discoloration around the collar. We were pretty resourceful back then.


My dad and I used to do that also. The picture I posted in the faces to names thread with my father, well we each have good will shirts and paint store hats. :yes:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Not if you're looking fly in your whites!


John was your waste water treatment plant ever on Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe?


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Besides being professional, they are way more comfortable than jeans.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

robladd said:


> John was your waste water treatment plant ever on Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe?


No, but He did do an episode in the San Francisco brick lined sewage system.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nothing like white 100% cotton on a hot summer day.

Plasterers wore white with no cuffs or front pockets, you can understand why.

When I paint, I wear whites. Makes me feel neat and clean.

When I hang paper, I wear khakis. Easier to THINK CLEAN hanging paper than when painting.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Palnews26 said:


> Besides being professional, they are way more comfortable than jeans.


Fubu Tracksuit FTW


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm considering switching to tie dyed tees and blue mirrored sunglasses. Probably cutoffs and flip flops to go with em'.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I'm considering switching to tie dyed tees and blue mirrored sunglasses. Probably cutoffs and flip flops to go with em'.


Thats far out man:cool2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I'm considering switching to tie dyed tees and blue mirrored sunglasses. Probably cutoffs and flip flops to go with em'.


I had my kids tie dye one of my job shirts when they were doing a bunch of that one day. It's my favorite work shirt. Unfortunately I don't wear it out much. I did strongly consider having that be our company "thing" but my wife talked me out of it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> I have never once worn whites, i always wear jeans or shorts. Couldnt really care less honestly


 
Wellllll, something we can agree on:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

We wear whites because thats just how it is.

Sometimes I wear something else.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Wellllll, something we can agree on:whistling2:


Surprised you didnt pull out the care map chris


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I wrote about painters whites in the Pacific in the May Aussie painters contractor magazine. http://issuu.com/PaintersInfo/docs/homepaintersinfo-may_2_/33

I wear white because of pride and tradition. I see a bloke with a blue shirt on with paint splatters I and most people would assume he is probably a handy man. I see a professional painter wearing whites it stands out and says volumes.

We are one of the few trades that has an international uniform that identifies who we are and what we do. By the way, we have had this debate before...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Surprised you didnt pull out the care map chris


 
only for special occasions


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I wrote about painters whites in the Pacific in the May Aussie painters contractor magazine. http://issuu.com/PaintersInfo/docs/homepaintersinfo-may_2_/33
> 
> I wear white because of pride and tradition. I see a bloke with a blue shirt on with paint splatters I and most people would assume he is probably a handy man. I see a professional painter wearing whites it stands out and says volumes.
> 
> We are one of the few trades that has an international uniform that identifies who we are and what we do. By the way, we have had this debate before...


You teach'um right! Although, I don't think the white shirts are necessary. Gives them a milk man or baker look! (haha)... 

I think the white pants equals 'painter' and the shirt should represent the 'painting company.' I prefer gray tee-shirts with black company lettering...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I long for the old days when E.K. Perry & Sons in Boston were known as "guys in ties"

All white with black bow tie and spit polished black shoes.

I just get this feeling that customers are not only impressed but also feel more confident when their painters have a neat and clean countenance. And whites do look the cleanest - when they ARE clean.

Blue jeans are for carpenters, plumbers, and sparkies. And we all know how neat and clean THEY are:


----------



## Auolona (Jun 1, 2012)

Palnews26 said:


> Besides being professional, they are way more comfortable than jeans.


Really? I find them very uncomfortable unless you wear a bigger size.
For me jeans and a gray t-shirt 100% cotton with my logo on both sides.


----------



## Auolona (Jun 1, 2012)

daArch said:


> I long for the old days when E.K. Perry & Sons in Boston were known as "guys in ties"
> 
> All white with black bow tie and spit polished black shoes.
> 
> ...


A white shirt gets dirty pretty quick. To me it looks nasty with all the different colors from paint on it. Grey is my favorite.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Auolona said:


> Really? I find them very uncomfortable unless you wear a bigger size.
> For me jeans and a gray t-shirt 100% cotton with my logo on both sides.


Painters that wear anything but 'painters whites' are hack painters. And I don't care how good you can paint! Jeans = Amateur!!!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Painters that wear anything but 'painters whites' are hack painters. And I don't care how good you can paint! Jeans = Amateur!!!


Respectfully disagree


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PhillysFinest said:


> Painters that wear anything but 'painters whites' are hack painters. And I don't care how good you can paint! Jeans = Amateur!!!


:shutup::wacko::yawn:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> I just get this feeling that customers are not only impressed but also feel more confident when their painters have a neat and clean countenance. And whites do look the cleanest - when they ARE clean.
> 
> Blue jeans are for carpenters, plumbers, and sparkies. And we all know how neat and clean THEY are:


I agree, white painters pants makes the customer feel like they have pros on the job and builds confidence!

Most of the guys I have seen painting in Jeans, are jack-of-all-trades. He's a Painter today, then a carpenter tomorrow! 

*Hey, I know a surgeon that performs open heart surgery in blue jeans and cow boy boots.*


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes the job calls for replacing some trim or a rotted board. I've seen plenty of painters that do a good job of that. I have met few carpenters that run a caulk line worth a damn and even fewer that putty their own nail holes or even set proud nails for that matter.
Whites may make the HO feel better at the start, but a clean job is what will have them calling back and giving referrals.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

There are plenty of hack painters that wear whites to work.

Not that I personally know any..:whistling2:

..and not that there's anything wrong with being a hack.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Any person who served an apprenticeship, with a 1st class painting outfit, who respects the industry, and seeks respect from the industry, understands tradition. Any person who takes pride in their painting profession, understands the concept of appearance & presentation -- he/she also understands the importance of being part of a uniform team of painters.

Painters whites don’t make you a great painter, (no, they are not intended too), however, painters whites give you a dignified professional appearance that the client expects from a professional painter, who is representing a professional painting company - PERIOD!!!

I have been wearing painters whites (everyday), for over 25 years!

*If you don’t have a pair, get them and look the part!*


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

The guy in your avatar isn't wearing whites.

Why do you have a hack painter avatar?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Any person who served an apprenticeship, with a 1st class painting outfit, who respects the industry, and seeks respect from the industry, understands tradition. Any person who takes pride in their painting profession, understands the concept of appearance & presentation -- he/she also understands the importance of being part of a uniform team of painters.
> 
> Painters whites don’t make you a great painter, (no, they are not intended too), however, painters whites give you a dignified professional appearance that the client expects from a professional painter, who is representing a professional painting company - PERIOD!!!
> 
> ...


I've actually never had one client who cared about painters whites. Had a bunch tell me they liked my jeans though. Dressing a certain way is a perception, and i couldnt fit on this page all the false perceptions of society. Its cool to take pride in who you are and what you do, but being different is'nt always that bad.

Freedom.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

If you look like this guy on the upper left hand corner?
I plead the 5th! :jester:

BTW - is he a pro or a homeowner? Its hard to tell with the Levi Look!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

One of the most talented painters/finishers i know wears cordoroy shorts and boat shoes to work with a company t-shirt. 

Guy in the top corner looks kind of like me, i dont tuck my shirt in though

Guess i'm a hack:rockon:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm - I wear comabats with the zip off bottoms in case it gets hot :thumbsup:

They are loose, comfy and have lots of pockets.

I'm sure whites do the same (I think I bought a pair of coveralls way back when) but isn't the first impression the one we give when we go to price out a job and by the work we do?


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

I stay busy all of the time. I never have to advertise anymore. I have never worn painters whites. I wear jeans and old tee shirts that I use to wipe up small spills. My customers couldn't care less what I wear. My customers are interested in me showing up when I say I will and giving them great results.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hell, show and work butt naked if ya want. Just get the job done right. Jeesh.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Hell, show and work butt naked if ya want. Just get the job done right. Jeesh.


Acutally would cut down on your overhead, you wouldnt have to buy clothtes:laughing:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Acutally would cut down on your overhead, you wouldnt have to buy clothtes:laughing:


that'd be just awesome getting those oil splatters off


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> that'd be just awesome getting those oil splatters off


Here in CA they really promote latex


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Here in CA they really promote latex


I think I'd be promoting latex too


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

You just have to spray on a thin coat of WD40.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I/we have never worn the White outfits in over 30 years of painting and nobody has ever mentioned anything about it . We live in an area of Atlantic Canada that has Red soil that is almost impossible to get out of clothing . Actually some young guys even made PEI Dirtshirts by dying them with the Red clay . If we were to wear the hospital whites we would need a new pair every week after a day of crawling around an exterior foundation or around the floors of a new home . 

I would never pass judgement on anyone's appearance ...and especially not on the fact that they choose to not wear White in this day and age . If the clothing is washed on a regular basis and is not torn or raggedy...I'm usually ok with most stuff my staff wears . :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Philly,

I wouldn't go so far as to say that most of the guys I've seen who wear jeans OR who have paint spattered all over them are hacks, but I do think a customer, especially the echelon that I deal with, feel more comfortable with painters who are not all messy. And having clean whites especially for interior work, gives a neat and clean impression.

And I think we can all agree that perception goes a long way. 

Two of my painter buddies : one wears spattered blue jeans the other "nice" whites (not spotless, but not caked with years of paint). The guy in jeans is the far superior technician. The guy in whites lands more jobs.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> Philly,
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to say that most of the guys I've seen who wear jeans OR who have paint spattered all over them are hacks, but I do think a customer, especially the echelon that I deal with, feel more comfortable with painters who are not all messy. And having clean whites especially for interior work, gives a neat and clean impression.
> 
> ...


Bill ive seen a guy in his late 50's early 60's wear pumas, khaki shorts and a hawwain shirt (guy had long hair too) sell more jobs than guys in their mid 30's who wore dress pants, nice button down shirts, dress shoes and a tie.

I think perception matters to an extent.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> If you look like this guy on the upper left hand corner?
> I plead the 5th! :jester:
> 
> BTW - is he a pro or a homeowner? Its hard to tell with the Levy Look!


Guy on the top left just came in off the street!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wear khakis some days, so obviously it's ok.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I wear khakis some days, so obviously it's ok.


No way dude, you are a total hack:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> No way dude, you are a total hack:jester:


a hack with a rack

(can't keep my eyes off the avatar)


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> I agree, white painters pants makes the customer feel like they have pros on the job and builds confidence!
> 
> Most of the guys I have seen painting in Jeans, are jack-of-all-trades. He's a Painter today, then a carpenter tomorrow!
> 
> *Hey, I know a surgeon that performs open heart surgery in blue jeans and cow boy boots.*


 I paint in whitesand they still call me the "jack of all trades and the master of walls.":yes:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> One of the most talented painters/finishers i know wears cordoroy shorts and boat shoes to work with a company t-shirt.
> 
> Guy in the top corner looks kind of like me, i dont tuck my shirt in though
> 
> Guess i'm a hack:rockon:


No, you are not a hack. But I will assume that you didn't receive proper training as an apprentice. I mean, people do develop bad habits in every field. Wearing Jeans to me is a bad habit.

I know Painting Contractors that will not allow you on the job site without painters whites! I myself won't allow it! 

I feel very confidant bringing an apprentice on the job if he is wearing whites. In other words, he is not really a painter, but the homeowner will not know it!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> No, you are not a hack. But I will assume that you didn't receive proper training as an apprentice. I mean, people do develop bad habits in every field. Wearing Jeans to me is a bad habit.
> 
> I know Painting Contractors that will not allow you on the job site without painters whites! I myself won't allow it!
> 
> I feel very confidant bringing an apprentice on the job if he is wearing whites. In other words, he is not really a painter, but the homeowner will not know it!


 
Congrats, keep wearing your whites then:thumbup:

I live pretty open minded, what i wear doesnt have any impact on the work i do.

One of my buddies lives in a VW van, wearies cordoroy shorts flip flops and a ragged hoody. Day trades for a living..makes a killing. Dont think it really matters too much what you wear. But for the record you've never seen my work..so it might not be a hot idea to prejudge and say im a hack or im not.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Congrats, keep wearing your whites then:thumbup:
> 
> I live pretty open minded, what i wear doesnt have any impact on the work i do.
> 
> One of my buddies lives in a VW van, wearies cordoroy shorts flip flops and a ragged hoody. Day trades for a living..makes a killing. Dont think it really matters too much what you wear


actually your not very open minded. At all You just say that. comparing a guy that sits on his bed all day and smokes and drinks pot as much as he likes to a guy that actually works arund the public all day proves that. 

Bottom line you are in the minority. But hey your entitled. Keep up the good fight. LOL!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

the paintman said:


> actually your not very open minded. At all You just say that. comparing a guy that sits on his bed all day and smokes and drinks pot as much as he likes to a guy that actually works arund the public all day proves that.
> 
> Bottom line you are in the minority. But hey your entitled. Keep up the good fight. LOL!


Think you just proved my point in my books..those are all your assumptions because i described someone by what they wear and drive. 

You dont have to wear whites to be a painter. Sorry

Clearly im alot more open minded than you bud. I dont judge people by what they wear..seen enough hacks in whites though

Point in case of that is this: perception of his field is a suit and tie working in an office.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree that one doesn't HAVE to wear whites to be a painter, and one doesn't HAVE to wear a well fitted suit to be a lawyer, but I am not sure I would have confidence in a litigator who looked like:












.

HELL, I don't think I'd trust that guy to clean out my septic tank !!

.

.

.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

the paintman said:


> You just say that. comparing a guy that sits on his bed all day and smokes and drinks pot as much as he likes


Don't forget about listening to his Dave Clark 5 music!

dang hippies!


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate a pot drinker.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

daArch said:


> I agree that one doesn't HAVE to wear whites to be a painter, and one doesn't HAVE to wear a well fitted suit to be a lawyer, but I am not sure I would have confidence in a litigator who looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katy Perry didn't trust him much either.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> I agree that one doesn't HAVE to wear whites to be a painter, and one doesn't HAVE to wear a well fitted suit to be a lawyer, but I am not sure I would have confidence in a litigator who looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro why you got to crimp my style?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

hotwing7 said:


> Katy Perry didn't trust him much either.


You watch too much ET :thumbup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

daArch said:


> You watch too much ET :thumbup:


Nah he was a famous scruffy bugger in England before I moved over to Canada.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

He's a poser, REAL scruffy buggers don't wear brand new white canvas high tops


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Think you just proved my point in my books..those are all your assumptions because i described someone by what they wear and drive.
> 
> You dont have to wear whites to be a painter. Sorry
> 
> ...


And even more hacks in blue jeans. I'm sure your a good painter. Even if you don't look like one


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Think you just proved my point in my books..those are all your assumptions because i described someone by what they wear and drive.
> 
> You dont have to wear whites to be a painter. Sorry
> 
> ...


Even Mc Donald’s employees are uniformly dressed! You are not into the painter image - obviously! And that’s ok, if you feel that image is not necessary.

Some employers allow employees to dress casual and some employers have a dress code! Its all according to the company!

Do you wear jeans to the gym? lol


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's one for ya!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Even Mc Donald’s employees are uniformly dressed! You are not into the painter image - obviously! And that’s ok, if you feel that image is not necessary.
> 
> Some employers allow employees to dress casual and some employers have a dress code! Its all according to the company!
> 
> Do you wear jeans to the gym? lol


Hey man thanks for letting me know all that, you really changed my life:thumbsup:

Im one of the rare breeds of people (apparently) that is comfortable going against the grain.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Hey man thanks for letting me know all that, you really changed my life:thumbsup:
> 
> Im one of the rare breeds of people (apparently) that is comfortable going against the grain.


Glad I could help!


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Hey man thanks for letting me know all that, you really changed my life:thumbsup:


Glad I could help!


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Even Mc Donald’s employees are uniformly dressed!


And the food still tastes like crap.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> a hack with a rack
> 
> (can't keep my eyes off the avatar)


I know what you mean, TJ you are very distracting!

On the matter of whites, I would not call any of you blokes a hack, all the people that are defending not wearing whites make excellent and very professional comments on this forum. I am confident that they are not hacks at all.

I am instilling the culture here in the Pacific of wearing white so that it brings attention to the trade as being a profession.

Here is an example, one of my students in the Solomon Islands caught the attention of one of the project directors for AUSAID. The director was amazed to see a professional painter in the Solomon Islands working on the "Solomon beautification project." He pulled over and asked who he was and where did he learn the trade. The painter explained that he had attended our school (which is funded by AUSAID) so impressed was the director that he arranged to have a story written up about this.

That publicity was awesome for the trade. So you can understand that the whites thing for me is a strategic focus of mine.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael, I _totally _understand where you are coming from. I imagine that they don't have the history or traditions of the trade where you are at. Heck, I doubt that that region has much in the way of people earning there sole income from painting. I picture the trades framing a house one day, and painting it the next. 

I love hearing about what you are doing there, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> I agree that one doesn't HAVE to wear whites to be a painter, and one doesn't HAVE to wear a well fitted suit to be a lawyer, but I am not sure I would have confidence in a litigator who looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vest is pretty lame.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> The vest is pretty lame.


HE is pretty lame. The last thing I want to see is the dudes treasure trail. :no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorta' off topic but I think it's funny that a guy with a net worth of 15 mil, with another 20 possible due from a divorce settlement, would be used as an example of how painters shouldn't dress. He likely makes more in a week than any guys in whites do in a year. And this observation is coming from a guy who prefers wearing whites.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Sorta' off topic but I think it's funny that a guy with a net worth of 15 mil, with another 20 possible due from a divorce settlement, would be used as an example of how painters shouldn't dress. He likely makes more in a week than any guys in whites do in a year. And this observation is coming from a guy who prefers wearing whites.


Dan im sure patch has a higher IQ than the dude and dont even know the dog.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Sorta' off topic but I think it's funny that a guy with a net worth of 15 mil, with another 20 possible due from a divorce settlement, would be used as an example of how painters shouldn't dress. He likely makes more in a week than any guys in whites do in a year. And this observation is coming from a guy who prefers wearing whites.


Sure, some talentless publicity whoar can dress how he wants. even a talented actor can dress how he wants and get hired (Johnny Depp).

Would you hire a litigator looking olike that?

If you were a judge or a juror, would take a lawyer seriously who looked like that?

It's not about money, it's about PERCEPTION.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Dan im sure patch has a higher IQ than the dude and dont even know the dog.


No argument there. it seems that in the worlds of entertainment and politics intelligence isn't a prerequisite for success. 

Patch is pretty smart.

Sorry for off topic - on the other hand this thing's been beat to death - again.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Sure, some talentless publicity whoar can dress how he wants. even a talented actor can dress how he wants and get hired (Johnny Depp).
> 
> Would you hire a litigator looking olike that?
> 
> ...


I know Bill - I'm in agreement with you on the appearance thing. Just poking ya' with a stick.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

watch what you poke with that stick, you may git sum on ya


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

caulktheline said:


> And the food still tastes like crap.


Product has nothing to do with company image!
BTW - I like Mickey-Dees!


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Product has nothing to do with company image!


We agree here.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Why do painters wear whites? That was actually a question that was asked of me at a job interview for a state painters position once.Just one of those oddball questions they throw at you with out any hard and fast answer.I answered along the lines of Its traditional and professional.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe that question was answered.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

There's just something about white.:notworthy:


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Michael, I _totally _understand where you are coming from. I imagine that they don't have the history or traditions of the trade where you are at. Heck, I doubt that that region has much in the way of people earning there sole income from painting. I picture the trades framing a house one day, and painting it the next.
> 
> I love hearing about what you are doing there, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate, I love sharing the stories, and I love doing the work I Do.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I Always Wear my Whites


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

A man in white, using one coat baaaaar alllltra, no primer, and achieving the "i dream of Jeanie" blink effect, is the only true mark of a professional painter, other than a psuedonym, digital camera, and a bunch 'systems' and one liners. He paints a room like Chevy Chase puts golf balls in "Caddyshack". We fade in_our hero casually enters the shot, talking a bit to off camera dudes, perfectly framing the everyday magic that is about to explode. only thing missing: 
'But Wait!!! There's more!!!!!!'


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> I Always Wear my Whites
> 
> Myself and my Ten year old Son on the way to work
> On his school holidays he might give me a hand for a few hours here and there my Boy knows his uniform is white and he his proud when he gets his whites on : )


That's cool Ben. Training him young. That's what my pop did with me.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I know we had this discussion somewhere else in another thread.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I know we had this discussion somewhere else in another thread.


See post #8.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

mudbone said:


> There's just something about white.:notworthy:


Mud i would have figured you for a dark chocolate guy. Maybe cocoa butter.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Havent read through this whole thread BUT if I hire a guy to work for me and he lasts more then a week (which hasnt happened yet) I buy the first pair of pants/shorts then its on him. I used to get sent home if i was dressed right. They also need a rag and 5 in 1 at ALL times!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

You dont want to wear whites YOU ARE DONE


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> I Always Wear my Whites


 Dirty white boy!:thumbsup:


----------



## DocHalideigh (Jun 12, 2012)

i cant believe theres 6 pages on what you should be wearing...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DocHalideigh said:


> i cant believe theres 6 pages on what you should be wearing...


lol... check out the ones about brushes.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Dirty white boy!:thumbsup:


Dirty White Boy ?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Dirty White Boy ?


Probably 98% of Mudbone's post/replies are worthless one-liners which he probably finds amusing. Simple things for simple minds.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Probably 98% of Mudbone's post/replies are worthless one-liners which he probably finds amusing. Simple things for simple minds.


Im going to go with 99.32 % of his posts


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong.

Generally speaking, it seems those who run companies with multiple employees are those who promote painters whites, while those who wear other colors are solo's. (A few exceptions exist for each)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I wear Whites all the time. I hate color clothes for painting makes you look like a drywaller


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Probably 98% of Mudbone's post/replies are worthless one-liners which he probably finds amusing. Simple things for simple minds.


Don't take that to heart, mudbone.

The guy's being poisoned by his coffee maker.

(us worthless reply people need to stick together)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Don't take that to heart, mudbone.
> 
> The guy's being poisoned by his coffee maker.
> 
> (us worthless reply people need to stick together)


Yep. In fact, we're lobbying for our own sub-forum. Bill will be sole moderator. :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Probably 98% of Mudbone's post/replies are worthless one-liners which he probably finds amusing. Simple things for simple minds.


Simply put!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Yep. In fact, we're lobbying for our own sub-forum. Bill will be sole moderator. :whistling2:


I have no sole


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I have no sole


 
Go to fish market and pick one up


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

My question is this? If "real Pro painters" wear whites. An Sherwin Williams is the Number one Paint for pros and DYI's why is their Uniforms Blue? And they give out Blue shirts and stuff to painters to wear on the job site? Just asking. I wore what ever was clean at the start of the day and what was on top of the pile of clothes. But I always wore White if doing any Drywall or inside work. Just showed a cleaner look to the customer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DocHalideigh said:


> i cant believe theres 6 pages on what you should be wearing...


This is painttalk, this thread should at least make it to 10 pages, then will probably be revived in 2 months for another couple pages...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> This is painttalk, this thread should at least make it to 10 pages, then will probably be revived in 2 months for another couple pages...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Interesting to see what other painters think? I think it boils down to what is important to you, and what you believe to be proper.

Are you a Journeymen with 20 years experience in the biz, that has worked with 100's of painters and worked for dozens of painting contractors? or are you a guy that did work for family and friends and then BAM!!! -- you started your own painting business? 

I guess you pick up the traits from your mentors? However, if you are a self taught painter, I would EXPECT you to wear what ever pleases you.

*Question: How do you ‘Jean guys’ differentiate, your work cloths from your everyday cloths?* :blink:

I have my own business and I can wear whatever I choose, however, I choose to look like a painter, not a jack-of-all-trades!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> Interesting to see what other painters think? I think it boils down to what is important to you, and what you believe to be proper.
> 
> Are you a Journeymen with 20 years experience in the biz, that has worked with 100's of painters and worked for dozens of painting contractors? or are you a guy that did work for family and friends and then BAM!!! -- you started your own painting business?
> 
> ...


plus, wearing whites make it ok to use Kills2. Besides that, I don't give a crap about this topic.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Go away.



he's just helping the thread live to it's fullest potential. :thumbup:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

So what do ya'll think is the most appropriate attire? Whites or jeans?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> So what do ya'll think is the most appropriate attire?


NEITHER! It's summer, time for patch madras


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I get changed on the job still. I wear my street clothes to the Job, change into whites before work starts, change back into my street clothes before I leave.
I put on and take off my game face with the whites. It's like flicking a switch.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate wearing my whites, walking to starbucks on my morning coffee break people always call me a lazy union painter and give me a AA meeting list.

That never happens when I wear my khakis...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Shorts these days. Carhartt or AW.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

daArch said:


> he's just helping the thread live to it's fullest potential. :thumbup:


Oh well...at least he is on here trolling us which means he is leaving his family alone while drinking .:whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I hate wearing my whites, walking to starbucks on my morning coffee break people always call me a lazy union painter and give me a AA meeting list.
> 
> That never happens when I wear my khakis...


'

Phillyswiniest is proud to be an AA member too

Honestly this thread is super lame. Idc if you wear whites, just do the rest of us a favor shut the phuck up about it. Painting really isnt that difficult of a trade, im sorry. People are not going to respect you more because you wear white pants. Reality check: in alot of places they are going to look down on you and throw you a stereotype.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> I get changed on the job still. I wear my street clothes to the Job, change into whites before work starts, change back into my street clothes before I leave.
> I put on and take off my game face with the whites. It's like flicking a switch.


That's the way it is in the painters union.

A union guy once told me, he has been painting for over 20 years and his neighbors don't even know what he does for a living. 

He does the same as you do, regular cloths driving to work and then he changes on the job, then back to street cloths to go home... 

Its about dress code my brother painters and apprentices, you too StripAndCalk!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> '
> 
> Phillyswiniest is proud to be an AA member too
> 
> Honestly this thread is super lame. Idc if you wear whites, just do the rest of us a favor shut the phuck up about it. Painting really isnt that difficult of a trade, im sorry. People are not going to respect you more because you wear white pants. Reality check: in alot of places they are going to look down on you and throw you a stereotype.


I don't wear whites. 

Should I shut the fug up ? 



But I am NOT a painter


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> That's the way it is in the painters union.
> 
> A union guy once told me, he has been painting for over 20 years and his neighbors don't even know what he does for a living.
> 
> ...


 Do they change in the phonebooth or the customer's bathroom ???


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm wondering this. You men who own your own companions if you hire a painter and that painter shows up at work and wears, on your job, a shirt with another painting contractor's logo on it. What is your reaction to that? How does that one play out with house painters? I've seen idiots try that one in my circle(I work commercial) and get fired on the spot.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Oden said:


> I'm wondering this. You men who own your own companions if you hire a painter and that painter shows up at work and wears, on your job, a shirt with another painting contractor's logo on it. What is your reaction to that? How does that one play out with house painters? I've seen idiots try that one in my circle(I work commercial) and get fired on the spot.


Little different scenario dont ya think?

You work union, they give you a dress code you have to follow it. It doesnt make it the end all. Im sure you and philly could probably get together and pound some booze..probably wank each other off in your white pants.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Whites, for sure


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oden said:


> I'm wondering this. You men who own your own companions if you hire a painter and that painter shows up at work and wears, on your job, a shirt with another painting contractor's logo on it. What is your reaction to that? How does that one play out with house painters? I've seen idiots try that one in my circle(I work commercial) and get fired on the spot.


Well...even though it is a dumb move...I would just ask him to lose it for the next day and every day after if he wants to work with us . If his attire is clean...I personally do not care what color it is but I would not want a competitors name on a t shirt being worn on a job of mine .


----------



## spraytip (Jun 28, 2012)

I've seen pictures of the painters standing on the reinforcing cables on the Brooklyn Bridge as it was being built and they were all wearing dark pants and blazers.....figure that one out.....Jail work release detail ?....ha


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

This guy might be on to something...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Little different scenario dont ya think?
> 
> You work union, they give you a dress code you have to follow it. It doesnt make it the end all. Im sure you and philly could probably get together and pound some booze..probably wank each other off in your white pants.


See you just don't get it. I'm starting to think you aren't a painter at all. Every painter knows that wank off sessions while boozing require a loose fitting pair of boxers.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Oden said:


> See you just don't get it. I'm starting to think you aren't a painter at all. Every painter knows that wank off sessions while boozing require a loose fitting pair of boxers.


I just ride commando in my jeans dog, simple unzip and drop.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Its about dress code my brother painters and apprentices


I am not your brother and you are not my brother!

And when s**t hits the fan you will find out your union brothers are not really brothers either!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I hate wearing my whites, walking to starbucks on my morning coffee break people always call me a lazy union painter and give me a AA meeting list.
> 
> That never happens when I wear my khakis...


TBH i'm starting to move away from the whites. I like them if they're nice ones (i.e. not dickies) and will still wear them when painting (customers actually do appreciate a painter wearing whites) but I hardly do any painting these days and most work is done at the shop so it's mostly blue jeans for me, though looking into getting some khaki colored pants from armed since I like all the pockets :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

*This thread sucks*

but I still read it.

I'm scheduling some therapy soon.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oden said:


> See you just don't get it. I'm starting to think you aren't a painter at all. Every painter knows that wank off sessions while boozing require a loose fitting pair of boxers.


And that's enough for me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, one person makes a rude comment and he closes it.

You also a Bodine U graduate ?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Its been that way for awhile Bill. Going nowhere fast.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> WOW, one person makes a rude comment and he closes it.
> 
> You also a Bodine U graduate ?


If it was not already closed, I would close it myself. Stefan and Phily need to get over this crap, I am tired of this spilling over into every thread and hope they understand when the slap on the wrist comes.


----------

